# Opera House Wish List



## ZombieBeethoven (Jan 17, 2012)

I am thinking up my own list and I am wondering which houses are on your dream list. Feel free to include houses that you have already visited and particularly enjoyed. You are also welcome to include any specific opera that you would like to attend at these houses.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

Some day when I am old and grey, I will save up enough and wait long enough to get a ticket to Bayreuth, and then I will go and see Der Ring in its entirety. *And it will be a nice traditional Ring, not that modernist nonsense!*

Until then... the MET or Chicago Lyric or the Seattle Opera would be nice. They all are pretty far away though.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Two at the moment--Oslo, Bilbao. Anyone who has experienced one or both, feel free to comment.:tiphat:

View attachment 11910
View attachment 11911


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

I've been to five. Royal Opera House, Deutsche Oper Berlin, Bayerische Staatsoper, Opernhaus Zürich and Seattle Opera. Of these I like ROH and Opernhaus Zürich the best, the atmosphere & acoustics are very good in both.

As well as these, my wish list in no particular order:

Teatro alla Scala
Teatro Verdi, Busetto
Palais Garnier
Sydney Opera House
Gran Teatre del Liceu

ROH is superb for traditional productions and Zürich is good for regie-theatre.

Added to my wish list

Mariinsky
Amsterdam


----------



## Cavaradossi (Aug 2, 2012)

Wish list:
Palais Garnier in Paris
Teatro San Carlo in Naples
La Fenice in Venice
Mariinsky Theater in St Petersburg
Teatro Colon in Buenos Aires
Liceu in Barcelona
Glyndebourne
Bregenz
may as well throw in San Franciso and Seattle too.

Done and recommended:
La Scala (of course, for Turandot, no less)
Teatro Communale di Bologna (where Verdi came incognito to see Lohengrin)
Opera Comique in Paris (a dream for Lully's Atys)
Santa Fe Opera (a desert dream)
Royal Opera House, Muscat Oman (another desert dream)
The Metropolitan Opera at Lincoln Center (never less than magnificent)
Wheeler Opera House in Aspen (cozy mountain dream)
Opernhaus Zurich (another cozy mountain dream)
Sydney Opera House (harborside dream - though for a symphony concert, not opera)


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Have only been to Lviv (or Lwow; it´s in Ukraine), Venezia/Malebran and Copenhagen´s old Royal Theatre. 

Would like some of the absolute classics - especially 

Festspielhaus/Bayreuth, 
Garnier/Paris, 
La Fenice/Venezia, 
La Scala/Milan, and 
Bolshoi/Moscow.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Come on people, get yourselves down to Amsterdam. The genius Pierre Audi is doing some magical work.


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

Vaneyes said:


> Two at the moment--Oslo, Bilbao. Anyone who has experienced one or both, feel free to comment.:tiphat:
> 
> View attachment 11910
> View attachment 11911


I go regularly to the Oslo one. It's got some fab stuff on at the moment.

As for me, I really want to go to the big German houses; Berliner Staatsoper, Komische Oper, Bayerische Staatsoper, Semperoper in Dresden, Bayreuth and Theater an der Wien (although that's in Austria) and see something incredibly strange. And French Baroque at the Garnier! And Glyndebourne. I want to go to Glyndebourne.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Been to- Lyric of Chicago & MET.

Want to go- well- everywhere, but I should divide these into realistic expectations, really want to/not sure if i can make it, and complete pipe dream...

Realistically expect to get to- 
Glimmerglass (summer in the land of the Baseball Hall of Fame & Ommegang Brewery)
Montréal
Seattle
Santa Fe

Really want to/not sure if I can-
Covent Garden
Bayerische
Zürich
Opera North (as part of a trip to the land from which my surname originates)

Complete pipe dream-
Vienna
Bayreuth
Liceu
Mariinsky
Teatro Colón


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

sospiro said:


> I've been to five. Royal Opera House, Deutsche Oper Berlin, Bayerische Staatsoper, Opernhaus Zürich and Seattle Opera. Of these I like ROH and Opernhaus Zürich the best, the atmosphere & acoustics are very good in both.
> 
> As well as these, my wish list in no particular order:
> 
> ...


As a teenager might say, I am, like, so totally envious!

The only place I'd like to go where you haven't been is the Vienna State Opera.

Aside from my local opera house, the major ones at which I've attended performances have been the Met, Chicago Lyric Opera, Los Angeles Opera, and Canadian Opera Company. I've also been to the smaller houses in New Orleans and San Diego.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

MAuer said:


> As a teenager might say, I am, like, so totally envious!
> 
> The only place I'd like to go where you haven't been is the Vienna State Opera.
> 
> Aside from my local opera house, the major ones at which I've attended performances have been the Met, Chicago Lyric Opera, Los Angeles Opera, and Canadian Opera Company. I've also been to the smaller houses in New Orleans and San Diego.


I'm so envious of your having been to all those fabulous houses.

Trouble is once I start thinking about all the opera houses I haven't been to and start looking at other people's lists, I want to see them all!!


----------



## GraemeG (Jun 30, 2009)

Apart from Russia and Oslo, I think I've been to a performance in just about every great concert hall and Opera House in Europe except the Garnier & Bastille. The only 'classic' combination I've missed is hearing the Vienna Phil in the Musicverein (but I've heard them elsewhere, and different performers in that hall).
My American experience is pretty empty, having only visited the East coast 20 years ago, but I did get to hear Pavarotti sing in the NY Met. Other than that concerts in Avery Fisher and Boston's Symphony Hall are it for America.

That said, some of my Opera House experiences have been concerts only, not operas; those I attended at La Scala and the Dresden Semperoper, for instance. And the Vienna Staatsoper was a fairly ghastly ballet, of all things.
But the rest make up for it...
I won't make a list - that's boasting!
GG


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

GraemeG said:


> Apart from Russia and Oslo, I think I've been to a performance in just about every great concert hall and Opera House in Europe except the Garnier & Bastille. The only 'classic' combination I've missed is hearing the Vienna Phil in the Musicverein (but I've heard them elsewhere, and different performers in that hall).
> My American experience is pretty empty, having only visited the East coast 20 years ago, but I did get to hear Pavarotti sing in the NY Met. Other than that concerts in Avery Fisher and Boston's Symphony Hall are it for America.
> 
> That said, some of my Opera House experiences have been concerts only, not operas; those I attended at La Scala and the Dresden Semperoper, for instance. And the Vienna Staatsoper was a fairly ghastly ballet, of all things.
> ...


Please, do boast! That's what the thread is for. Who/what did you see at Covent Garden?


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

sospiro said:


> Please, do boast! That's what the thread is for. Who/what did you see at Covent Garden?


Or, absent that, an account of the New World opera houses that on on your wish-list.


----------



## GraemeG (Jun 30, 2009)

Aw (blushing)...
Covent Garden in 1989/90: Solti conducting Elektra, and Haitink conducting Prinz Igor. And I saw Rosenkavalier there too, although I forget the conductor!
And I queued up to get a ticket for Carlos Kleiber who was conducting Othello with Domingo, but it was sold out. Surprise!


I went to Bayreuth in 1992: Ring (Barenboim) , Dutchman, Tannhauser, Parsifal.
I've heard operas at the Komische Oper (Boheme), Berlin StaatsOper (Trovatore) - this was back before the Wall came down - and the Deutsches Oper in the West. I heard Sawallisch conduct Meistersinger (with Lucia Popp) on the traditional last night of the Munich Opera Festival in 1989. And that was a STANDING ROOM ticket.
I heard an orchestral concert in La Scala, and one in La Fenice before it burnt down.
I hunted European music festivals as a backpacker in the summer of '89: Salzburg, Lucerne, Linz, in between other touristy things.
I also got to operas in the main houses in Copenhagen, Amsterdam, Leipzig, Warsaw
That all said, it was orchestral music that was my first love, not opera. I've heard the Berlin Philharmonic in 4 different cities!
cheers,
Graeme


----------



## Dongiovanni (Jul 30, 2012)

My wishlist, no particulair order, without any sense of reality...

La Fenice, Venice
Mariinsky, St. Petersburg, tchaikovsky with Gergiev... 
Großes Festspielhaus, Salzburg
Mozarthaus, Salzburg


----------



## Dongiovanni (Jul 30, 2012)

sospiro said:


> Added to my wish list
> 
> Mariinsky
> Amsterdam


I plan to go to Amsterdam in May 2013 to see Traviata in Decker's production. Feel free to join me !


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Dongiovanni said:


> I plan to go to Amsterdam in May 2013 to see Traviata in Decker's production. Feel free to join me !


Thank you! But I'm already going in March to see L'amour des trois oranges. Have been to Amsterdam before but not to the opera & very excited. While I'm there I'm going to the Concertgebouw to see St Matthew Passion.

You can join me if you like!


----------



## Dongiovanni (Jul 30, 2012)

sospiro said:


> Thank you! But I'm already going in March to see L'amour des trois oranges. Have been to Amsterdam before but not to the opera & very excited. While I'm there I'm going to the Concertgebouw to see St Matthew Passion.
> 
> You can join me if you like!


In March I already have a date with Tosca in London 

Sounds like a nice opera trip. Will you check out other things in Amsterdam besides the opera and concertgebouw? BTW, The Concertgebouw orchestra celebrates its 125 anniversary this year.

Prokofiev is completely new for me when it comes to opera. I should check it out, I already know and like some of his piano music, especially the concertos. And of course his well known works like Romeo and Juliet, Peter and the Wolf.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Dongiovanni said:


> In March I already have a date with Tosca in London


Keep a look out for that painter, I think you may have a rival. 



Dongiovanni said:


> Sounds like a nice opera trip. Will you check out other things in Amsterdam besides the opera and concertgebouw? BTW, The Concertgebouw orchestra celebrates its 125 anniversary this year.


There are several museums which I want to see like the Van Gogh and Rijksmuseum



Dongiovanni said:


> Prokofiev is completely new for me when it comes to opera. I should check it out, I already know and like some of his piano music, especially the concertos. And of course his well known works like Romeo and Juliet, Peter and the Wolf.


It's this production which is great fun


----------



## Il_Penseroso (Nov 20, 2010)

Bolshoi Theatre Moscow 
Mariinsky St. Petersburg (with no Gergiev!!!)
Glyndebourne London


----------



## Il_Penseroso (Nov 20, 2010)

Anyone here had a chance to see opera in Arena di Verona? This is also in my wish-list (Though know I can't...)


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Il_Penseroso said:


> Anyone here had a chance to see opera in Arena di Verona? This is also in my wish-list (Though know I can't...)


No but I'd love to go!!!


----------



## MattExcell (Jun 15, 2011)

Il_Penseroso said:


> Anyone here had a chance to see opera in Arena di Verona? This is also in my wish-list (Though know I can't...)


Yep - fantastic atmosphere watching opera as the stars come out. Sound quality is a little patchy, it's very much "opera for the masses" and you've got to choose the right production (epics like Aida work well, intimates like Boheme, not so much); but it's a wonderful treat for an opera lover and Verona is just a gorgeous little gem of a city (particularly Piazza delle Erbe and Giardino Giusti) with easy access to Lake Garda for a bit of a change of pace. I would highly recommend it to anyone!

I've confined myself to Covent Garden otherwise. I want to go to Chicago Lyric, as I'm out there a lot and I certainly have the MET and La Scala on the list as well, but to be honest I'd look at any house where I was going on holiday and be persuaded by the performances and casts on offer rather than the house itself. eg. Looking at going to Lille next October purely because Rachelle Gilmore is performing Lucia.


----------



## MattExcell (Jun 15, 2011)

It's also great that Verona is opera in Italy that doesn't close down during August (which has scuppered my plans for watching opera on trips to Venice and Rome)


----------



## MattExcell (Jun 15, 2011)

Oh, forgot one - I'd like to see a full opera in the Royal Albert Hall. Love that place, but never seen a full production there.


----------



## Cavaradossi (Aug 2, 2012)

MattExcell said:


> Yep - fantastic atmosphere watching opera as the stars come out. Sound quality is a little patchy, it's very much "opera for the masses" and you've got to choose the right production (epics like Aida work well, intimates like Boheme, not so much); but it's a wonderful treat for an opera lover and Verona is just a gorgeous little gem of a city (particularly Piazza delle Erbe and Giardino Giusti) with easy access to Lake Garda for a bit of a change of pace. I would highly recommend it to anyone!
> 
> I've confined myself to Covent Garden otherwise. I want to go to Chicago Lyric, as I'm out there a lot and I certainly have the MET and La Scala on the list as well, but to be honest I'd look at any house where I was going on holiday and be persuaded by the performances and casts on offer rather than the house itself. eg. Looking at going to Lille next October purely because Rachelle Gilmore is performing Lucia.


Verona was another one I had in mind too. Wasn't sure if that counted as a "house". Santa Fe is another one to consider for open air opera. To be clear its housed under a sweeping roof, but some sets even incorporate the desert, mountains, and setting sun behind the stage as a back drop.

I agree that its got to be the right combination of house, performance and cast to draw me. During an overnight stopover in Paris a few years ago, the choice between a Lully work at the Opera Comique and Tosca at the Bastille Opera was a no-brainer. And I extended a 3 hour stopover in Zurich this year into a 27 hr stopover in order for a rushed side trip to see the Dudamel/Grigolo Rigoletto at La Scala.


----------



## Cavaradossi (Aug 2, 2012)

sospiro said:


> Thank you! But I'm already going in March to see L'amour des trois oranges. Have been to Amsterdam before but not to the opera & very excited. While I'm there I'm going to the Concertgebouw to see St Matthew Passion.
> 
> You can join me if you like!


It interesting: I know of the Concertgebouw's stellar reputation, but the opera in Amsterdam doesn't seem to get much coverage (then again my exposure to international reviews is generally limited to Opera News and Opera Chic). I have no reason to expect there wouldn't be great opera there, but this thread is probably the first place I've seen it discussed.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

I would love to go Festival d'Aix-en-Provence. Has anyone been?


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Cavaradossi said:


> It interesting: I know of the Concertgebouw's stellar reputation, but the opera in Amsterdam doesn't seem to get much coverage (then again my exposure to international reviews is generally limited to Opera News and Opera Chic). I have no reason to expect there wouldn't be great opera there, but this thread is probably the first place I've seen it discussed.


 Its sadly true but Ive seen some life-changing productions there. Everybody go!


----------



## Il_Penseroso (Nov 20, 2010)

MattExcell said:


> Yep - fantastic atmosphere watching opera as the stars come out. Sound quality is a little patchy, it's very much "opera for the masses" and you've got to choose the right production (epics like Aida work well, intimates like Boheme, not so much); but it's a wonderful treat for an opera lover and Verona is just a gorgeous little gem of a city (particularly Piazza delle Erbe and Giardino Giusti) with easy access to Lake Garda for a bit of a change of pace. I would highly recommend it to anyone!
> 
> I've confined myself to Covent Garden otherwise. I want to go to Chicago Lyric, as I'm out there a lot and I certainly have the MET and La Scala on the list as well, but to be honest I'd look at any house where I was going on holiday and be persuaded by the performances and casts on offer rather than the house itself. eg. Looking at going to Lille next October purely because Rachelle Gilmore is performing Lucia.


Thank you.
So informative, now it makes me soooooo desirous !!!


----------



## MattExcell (Jun 15, 2011)

Il_Penseroso said:


> Thank you.
> So informative, now it makes me soooooo desirous !!!


No problem! The only other advice I'd give is that you'll hear a lot of people tell you that Verona is an expensive place, but that's not really the full story.

Hotels do tend to be pretty expensive, so if you're looking to do it on the cheap I suggest looking at an holiday apartment - some good deals to be had. Once you're there, steer clear of Piazza Bra when eating/drinking as it is a tourist trap (right next to the amphitheatre) and head off down the side streets instead. We found it to be relatively economical, following those pointers.

Really wanted to go back this year, but I don't think we can afford two summer holidays, unfortunately and I'm hoping to take the wife to Chicago.


----------



## Il_Penseroso (Nov 20, 2010)

MattExcell said:


> No problem! The only other advice I'd give is that you'll hear a lot of people tell you that Verona is an expensive place, but that's not really the full story.
> 
> Hotels do tend to be pretty expensive, so if you're looking to do it on the cheap I suggest looking at an holiday apartment - some good deals to be had. Once you're there, steer clear of Piazza Bra when eating/drinking as it is a tourist trap (right next to the amphitheatre) and head off down the side streets instead. We found it to be relatively economical, following those pointers.
> 
> Really wanted to go back this year, but I don't think we can afford two summer holidays, unfortunately and I'm hoping to take the wife to Chicago.


Thanks again, and hope you can find a way to handle your summer holiday for both Chicago and Verona.


----------



## Dongiovanni (Jul 30, 2012)

Cavaradossi said:


> It interesting: I know of the Concertgebouw's stellar reputation, but the opera in Amsterdam doesn't seem to get much coverage (then again my exposure to international reviews is generally limited to Opera News and Opera Chic). I have no reason to expect there wouldn't be great opera there, but this thread is probably the first place I've seen it discussed.


While the Concertgebouw as a concerthall and it's famous orchestra is well know all over the world, the opera house and opera company are not equally famous. The building (still called "Stopera", officially "Musictheater") was finished in 1986. Plans for this music theater had been around for 60 years before it was finished. It serves both as a theater for ballet and opera, and as a town hall.

The Dutch Opera Company (DNO, "De Nederlandse Opera") was founded shortly after WWII, and played in different venues in different cities. It's base venue is now the music theatre in Amsterdam.

Indeed, forums and blogs don't mention opera in Amsterdam often.


----------



## Cavaradossi (Aug 2, 2012)

MattExcell said:


> Really wanted to go back this year, but I don't think we can afford two summer holidays, unfortunately and I'm hoping to take the wife to Chicago.


Chicago doesn't really have any opera to offer in the summer either. But we do have two terrific open-air summer festivals for classical music: Ravinia and the Grant Park Music Festival. (And plenty of non-classical offerings as well.)

The festivals haven't posted their full summer schedules yet, but Ravinia has announced this teaser:

Celebrating the 200th Birthday of Verdi 
Saturday, August 03, 2013
8:00 PM
Pavilion

Chicago Symphony Orchestra
Chicago Symphony Chorus
James Conlon, Conductor
Latonia Moore, Aida
Michelle DeYoung, Amneris
Roberto Alagna, Radames
Morris Robinson, Ramfis
James Creswell, The King of Egypt
Mark Delavan, Amonasro

This will be a concert version, but CSO brass + triumphal scene should be pretty fantastic. If you are budget conscious, you'll be happy to hear that the lawn at Ravinia is cheap, the GPMF is free, and both venues are picnic friendly.


----------



## MattExcell (Jun 15, 2011)

Yeah, I noticed that looking through the Lyric's site. My summer trip isn't really focused around opera though, to be honest. My wife has family out there that she has never visited and I'm hoping to tack an extra week on the end of a business trip. I was hoping to catch something when I'm there in April, but the schedule is empty during that week 

The festivals do sound great though! Love a classical picnic!


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Dongiovanni said:


> Indeed, forums and blogs don't mention opera in Amsterdam often.


Well I hope to remedy that when I go. I promise to bore everyone with my 'trois oranges' stories.


----------



## Cavaradossi (Aug 2, 2012)

MattExcell said:


> Yeah, I noticed that looking through the Lyric's site. My summer trip isn't really focused around opera though, to be honest. My wife has family out there that she has never visited and I'm hoping to tack an extra week on the end of a business trip. I was hoping to catch something when I'm there in April, but the schedule is empty during that week
> 
> The festivals do sound great though! Love a classical picnic!


You and 10,000 others! It's no Arena di Verona, but not a bad place to spend a summer evening:









Maybe this would fit your April schedule better: 
http://www.chicagooperatheater.org/maria-de-buenos-aires/

And you might now have a vested interest in: http://www.light-opera-works.org/Pinafore.html

And while I'm in civic booster mode, I'll mention that Love for Three Oranges was commissioned and had its world premiere in Chicago.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

^ what a skyline!

I was born in Chicago, but haven't been back for years... would love to.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

MattExcell said:


> Oh, forgot one - I'd like to see a full opera in the Royal Albert Hall. Love that place, but never seen a full production there.


Perfect for Die Soldaten in the round. Let's make it happen!


----------



## MattExcell (Jun 15, 2011)

Yeah - Millennium Park is fantastic!

Thanks for the links, will definitely check them out.


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

Chicago is one of my favorite cities, especially the area in the Loop. When I attended Lyric Opera performances, I stayed at the Allegro Hotel (formerly the Bismarck); when I was in town to attend a symphony performance, I stayed at the Palmer House. Both were in easy walking distance of Marshall Field's original State Street flagship store. (Anyone referring to it as Macy's around me is gonna get clocked.  )


----------



## Hesoos (Jun 9, 2012)

I've been only in:
Neaples:Teatro reale San Carlo
Helsinki: Helsingin Ooppera talo
The Neaple's theater is really good.

But when I want to buy some opera on dvd I like a lot the productions of:
1-Metropolitan NYC
2-Teatro alla Scala Milan
3-Covent Garden

For me go to see some opera at the MET is like a dream.


----------



## Sieglinde (Oct 25, 2009)

1. Bayreuth
2. The Scala
3. Covent Garden
4. Glyndebourne
5. Bolshoi

The only great opera house I live near to is the Vienna State Opera, about 1 hour with car. I was there once but I wish I had the money to visit regularly, or someone to go with. My family doesn't like opera although my mom sometimes comes with me. She even enjoyed some of them.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Sieglinde said:


> 1. Bayreuth
> 2. The Scala
> 3. Covent Garden
> 4. Glyndebourne
> ...


If I lived near Vienna I'd go with you


----------



## Hesoos (Jun 9, 2012)

Sieglinde said:


> 1. Bayreuth
> 2. The Scala
> 3. Covent Garden
> 4. Glyndebourne
> ...


I have the same problem.


----------



## Il_Penseroso (Nov 20, 2010)

sospiro said:


> If I lived near Vienna I'd go with you


Hey but you promised to take me to the Royal Opera House before:



sospiro said:


> Come to London. I'll take you to ROH.
> 
> Looking rather beautiful in the May sunshine


Ok, thank you, very nice of you :clap: I'll come to London in May! No more discussion!


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Il_Penseroso said:


> Hey but you promised to take me to the Royal Opera House before:
> 
> Ok, thank you, very nice of you :clap: I'll come to London in May! No more discussion!


Tickets all sold out now though!


----------



## Dongiovanni (Jul 30, 2012)

On the same day as the Tosca performance that I will attend at the ROH, I have a ticket for a guided tour of the theater. I'm very interested to see what goes on behind the scenes, I was triggered to get this ticket when I saw the online streaming beginning of January with all those specials, and the last act of Walkure shot with multiple camera's. Too bad it's not allowed to take pictures during the tour :-(


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Dongiovanni said:


> On the same day as the Tosca performance that I will attend at the ROH, I have a ticket for a guided tour of the theater. I'm very interested to see what goes on behind the scenes, I was triggered to get this ticket when I saw the online streaming beginning of January with all those specials, and the last act of Walkure shot with multiple camera's. *Too bad it's not allowed to take pictures during the tour* :-(


I don't know why they do that & I think it's a ridiculous ruling. All the other opera houses where I've done tours have allowed photography.


----------



## ZombieBeethoven (Jan 17, 2012)

And now for something completely different. 







The Amargosa Opera House of Death Valley Junction, CA.
I would like to go see it, but the weather this time of year... The forecast for Saturday is 127 F/53C and according to their facebook page it is not airconditioned. I guess I will have to wait until after summer.


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

ZombieBeethoven said:


> And now for something completely different.
> View attachment 20147
> 
> The Amargosa Opera House of Death Valley Junction, CA.
> I would like to go see it, but the weather this time of year... *The forecast for Saturday is 127 F/53C and according to their facebook page it is not airconditioned.* I guess I will have to wait until after summer.


----------



## tyroneslothrop (Sep 5, 2012)

SiegendesLicht said:


> Some day when I am old and grey, I will save up enough and wait long enough to get a ticket to Bayreuth, and then I will go and see Der Ring in its entirety. *And it will be a nice traditional Ring, not that modernist nonsense!*


Here here! Me as well. Only $10k and 10 years! 

But SiegendesLicht, just image how disappointed you will be if you save up your pennies and wait patiently on the waiting list for 10 years, and then you arrive at Bayreuth to find they are playing something like "Rats" Parsifal directed by Calixto Bieito!


----------

